# New Ritchey stubby for 2011



## bon_gabs

Hi dave,, is this confirmed the one on the left(carbon)?Im praying that it comes with a zero offset version..


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

The Superlogic is going to be another 25mm offset seat mast topper. I'm looking into when we might expect an 8mm alloy version. I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## l.l.m

Hello Dave 

measure will be available in 37mm, 25mm offset? when available? 

Thanks Leo


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

l.l.m said:


> Hello Dave
> 
> measure will be available in 37mm, 25mm offset? when available?
> 
> Thanks Leo



They will fit a 34.9mm seat mast, are 50mm long, and have a 25mm offset. They should be available around mid December. Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## bon_gabs

Hi dave,,I was just wondering if ritchey ever made a 34.9 stubby with 8mm version? Im hoping to find one used on ebay,or you might have one at your office like proto-type,i'll pay double,,LoL..ed 




Ritchey_Dave said:


> They will fit a 34.9mm seat mast, are 50mm long, and have a 25mm offset. They should be available around mid December. Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bon_gabs said:


> Hi dave,,I was just wondering if ritchey ever made a 34.9 stubby with 8mm version? Im hoping to find one used on ebay,or you might have one at your office like proto-type,i'll pay double,,LoL..ed



Sorry Mister Gabs, I fought for a 8mm version, but the higher-ups deemed it too expensive for the small amount of demand.


----------



## bon_gabs

no worries,,



Ritchey_Dave said:


> Sorry Mister Gabs, I fought for a 8mm version, but the higher-ups deemed it too expensive for the small amount of demand.


----------



## asgerasger

*...*

Hi Ritchey,

Please explain this for me. Isn't this new Superlogic, Ritchey a 8 mm offset version. Looks like that on the pictures:

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=62205









It says on the descreption that it is a 25mm offset version, but it looks like a 8mm?

Thank you.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Yeah, that's a photo of the prototype that never was. The description is correct, they have a 25mm offset. 

Correct picture


----------



## asgerasger

Sorry if this is a stupid questions, but that means that the photo I posted, is a photo of the version that doesn't exist? So the one that chainreaction has is a 25mm offset version like the one on the photo bon_gabs posted?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

asgerasger said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid questions, but that means that the photo I posted, is a photo of the version that doesn't exist? So the one that chainreaction has is a 25mm offset version like the one on the photo bon_gabs posted?


Not stupid at all. _We _had the wrong picture on our image site for shops to download. It makes it pretty confusing. Sometimes incorrect pictures get posted for new products and it takes a second for us to realize it. So thanks for the heads up. We didn't make an 8mm offset for production so Chain Reaction has 25mm Stubbies.


----------



## bon_gabs

*bad news*

Come on Dave ,why Ritchey likes hurting people,,Ive been praying for a zero offset for a year now but God wont answer..:mad2: 

Sometimes incorrect pictures get posted for new products and it takes a second for us to realize it. We didn't make an 8mm offset for production


----------



## bon_gabs

Dave do you have the proto-type in your office?,Tell Mr.Ritchey that I will pay tripple the price..:cryin: 



Ritchey_Dave said:


> Yeah, that's a photo of the prototype that never was. The description is correct, they have a 25mm offset.
> 
> Correct picture


----------



## mrowkoob

@Ritchey Dave:

What is the weight?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

mrowkoob said:


> @Ritchey Dave:
> 
> What is the weight?



The weight of the Superlogic Stubby is 105g.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bon_gabs said:


> Dave do you have the proto-type in your office?,Tell Mr.Ritchey that I will pay tripple the price..:cryin:


Ha! Believe me Mr. Gabs if we had one I could sell, you'd be the first person I'd call.


----------



## mrowkoob

Dave thx for taking the time to reply on this forum. Why make such a heavy carbon Stubby? New Ultimate, Tune and other producers make sub 80 gram stubbys. Why can´t you?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

mrowkoob said:


> Dave thx for taking the time to reply on this forum. Why make such a heavy carbon Stubby? New Ultimate, Tune and other producers make sub 80 gram stubbys. Why can´t you?


I'm not familiar with those two brands, but different designs yield different weights. While lightness is important to us, factors other than weight also play into our designs such as adjustability and reliability. Ultimately it's our idea of what degree each of these things play in our components that really defines us from our competitors.


----------



## bon_gabs

dave,for 2012 any plans of producing 8mm offset for 34.9 stubby? thanks


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Sorry Mister Gabs, no plans at the moment.


----------



## kreyszig

Is that true that this new stubby is already discontinued?

Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

It's not true. Where'd you hear that?


----------



## kreyszig

Ritchey_Dave said:


> It's not true. Where'd you hear that?


On ChainReactionCycles (Ritchey Superlogic Stubby Seatpost | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com). It seems that they finally shipped one to me after I waited the whole summer for it, but now they claim it is discontinued... I am glad to hear from the source that it is not the case!

Thanks


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

They're just not carrying it anymore.


----------



## kreyszig

Ritchey_Dave said:


> They're just not carrying it anymore.


ah ok... It is a bit misleading the way they mention it... Do you know why it could have taken 3 months for them to get them in stock?

Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

No, I don't know why. Hope you like it though, it'll most definitely score you some serious style points.


----------



## kreyszig

Ritchey_Dave said:


> No, I don't know why. Hope you like it though, it'll most definitely score you some serious style points.


Thanks. I agree that it looks very nice (I have not received it yet though). It will replace the WCS stubby that came with my Cento 1 SL. I will take some pictures once I receive and install it. Regarding dimensions, I assume it is a direct replacement for the WCS version, right? My ISP is currently cut such that its height is exactly what I need...

Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

kreyszig said:


> Thanks. I agree that it looks very nice (I have not received it yet though). It will replace the WCS stubby that came with my Cento 1 SL. I will take some pictures once I receive and install it. Regarding dimensions, I assume it is a direct replacement for the WCS version, right? My ISP is currently cut such that its height is exactly what I need...
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, assuming you had the 34.9 x 50mm length, 25mm offset version. There's a 70mm WCS version that allows you to lengthen your set up a little, but if you had it all the way down it'll be the same. Oh and of course, you'll be that much lighter.


----------



## kreyszig

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Yes, assuming you had the 34.9 x 50mm length, 25mm offset version. There's a 70mm WCS version that allows you to lengthen your set up a little, but if you had it all the way down it'll be the same. Oh and of course, you'll be that much lighter.


Yes I had the standard version. Thanks!!


----------



## kreyszig

I received my Superlogic stubby. It is quite a nice part! Its inner diameter matches the diameter of the Cento Uno seat post better than the WCS version. I noticed the smaller bolt on the Superlogic version. Does it have the same 5 Nm recommended torque?

Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Yes, maximum torque would be 5Nm, but I'd consult with your frame manufacturer to make sure. I'd also recommend using our Ritchey Liquid Torque which would allow you secure everything down with less torque.


----------



## kimpado

hi dave, is this superlogic can be fitted on my cento uno? cheers!


----------



## kimpado

newbie here, even on posting on forums.. haha!

dave, will this superlogic fit on my cento uno?

cheers


----------



## kimpado

dave, will this superlogic fit on my cento uno?

cheers!


----------



## kreyszig

kimpado said:


> dave, will this superlogic fit on my cento uno?
> 
> cheers!


No need for 3 messages... It does fit. As mentioned in my post I bought it for my Cento Uno... It even fits better than the stock stubby


----------



## kimpado

sorry mate.. as i said im a newbie here in the forum..  but thanks anyway..
more questions to follow as im building my bike on-progress.. btw, did you post 
a pic of your cento uno here? i would really love to see it! cheers!


----------



## kreyszig

kimpado said:


> sorry mate.. as i said im a newbie here in the forum..  but thanks anyway..
> more questions to follow as im building my bike on-progress.. btw, did you post
> a pic of your cento uno here? i would really love to see it! cheers!


No I had not, but I took a shot this weekend. Here it is, including the Superlogic Stubby:


----------



## kimpado

pretty bike mate! any issues so far on your new superlogic?


----------



## kreyszig

kimpado said:


> pretty bike mate! any issues so far on your new superlogic?


Everything is fine so far. It has been installed for less than a week though...


----------



## kimpado

krey, i know this is out of the 'stubby' topic but since you own a cento uno, it is a known
problem that rear shifting in cento uno is a problem because of the profile of
the curved chainstays.. do you notice any problems on shifting? did you use a special
cable for it like gore low friction cables or something?


----------



## kreyszig

kimpado said:


> krey, i know this is out of the 'stubby' topic but since you own a cento uno, it is a known
> problem that rear shifting in cento uno is a problem because of the profile of
> the curved chainstays.. do you notice any problems on shifting? did you use a special
> cable for it like gore low friction cables or something?


I think this has been fixed at some point in 2010 when they did modifications to the frame. The cable used to exit differently from the chain stay, which was the cause of the problem. There is certainly no major problem with the shifting on my bike. However I have not used my new bike enough yet to tell you if there is a tiny bit more friction or not. I need to get more used to the Campy shifters and I still have to do some fine tuning of my derailleurs since things are still "settling in"...


----------



## kimpado

never knew they fixed it at some point.. and thats good news to me as im 
so worried that i might regret buying the frame coz its a 2010.. now im deciding between
zipp303 or fulcrum racing zero for the wheels.. hehe! any inputs on wheels?


----------

